# Builds by lowrider-gee



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Heres a thread ill be posting my projects,updates,ideas,etc.....ive been out of building model cars for a while. About ,12 yrs I believe. Starting up again. I have a few builds I finished and some still going and some new yet to start. Ill be posting my builds here.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

heres what I have so far. Im 32 and havent built since high school. So im starting over from scratch.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

my camera was broke so when I brought all my kits,supplies etc.....home I couldnt wait for the camera to be repaired and I blew my cash on kits not a camera.my cell phone wouldnt read my sd card so I was shit out of luck for pics. But I got a cam now so ill be posting pics. I completed a few builds so heres where im at.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

1970 impala painted black. I used the tingos style on my interior. Astro supremes with whitewalls nothing to fanck.lakes pipes car was missing the firewall engine and radiator basically everything under the hood. I bought the kit 2nd hand uncomplete but never built. I painted the trim up I havent got any bmf yet so ive been doing what I can. Not to bad for my first build since high school.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like you're off to a good start. Nice kit stash!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

heres the 62 bel air painted orange.chromed up the trim.flat black under the hood and chassis. Og style engine og style painted interior. I made rear lockup for the radical hopper look.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks. its taking a lil time to get the hang of it again. but im getting there.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Heres the 61 impala kit I have. I did this interior mirrored out with white felt and black velour material cut to size glued in. I painted it white also marbelized a mother of pearl in certin areas. Did the undercarriage to look like it had 12 in cilinders in rear. Locked up.dash tv lowrider magazine floor mats,center console mirror accents.trunk has a tool kit from a 63 impala incase something breaks during a ride down the boulevard. 2 pump setup.home mad from the model parts sprue lil round parts made oil tank and motor. Block was a cut to size piece of plastic. Hard lines were floral wire.dumps home made all lines done up. Not to bad.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

heres my 65 impala. Painted kandy blue with a marbelized roof. simple patterns a touch of pin striping. I made a rear wrap around old school style love seat from playing cards glue and masking tape. Then used the tingos style foam to make the interior come to life. Mirror accents throughout the interior. Candy undercarriage with chrome and gold goodies throughout up to the engine bay. 59 impala rear intenas. I sprayed the dish of the rim white and blue pinstriping. Im getting better and getting use to the work. This ones an improvement compared to the last ones I did. But ill push to do better


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to L.I.L :wave:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice builds and welcome bro!!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

starting another 70 impala I decided to detail the front and rear bumpers with engraving and see what happened. Heres a look


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Ill be taking pics of everything outside in sunlight so you all can see better. This indoor lighting sucks.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good bro keep pics coming :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

builds looking good homie!
welcome to layitlow


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

to LIL. You got some







stuff homie. And your not to bad ether.







Keep it up.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

welcome and awsome builds man


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Heres some pics of the other 70 impala im working on I painted it charcoal grey base for patterns then white base for the rest of the body. I cut up a moonroof, Sprayed the under carriage white chrome and gold painted parts I also engraved the bumpers .i cut the interior tub to make the walkthrough type of interior. I took the playing cards and made front seats and the dash. The base of the seats are bucket seats from a el camino but I cut the back rest off completly and cut the seat bolsters off the bottom base part. I gave the roof the flaked out treatment. Chopped the trunk open. Threw some aftermarket wire spokes to ride on. Ill post more pics as the build continues.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice builds an projects welcome to lil


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice builds an projects homie welcome to lil


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn phone b trippin ment to post dat up once sorry bout dat homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Terrific work bro!! Welcome back to the hobby!!! We need all the talent we can get!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

49 mercury I painted aqua teal to blue pearl teal,gold,silver metal flake. White satin rinkle pleats with white diamond tuck teal and pearl interior trimming inside,chrome steering wheel,custom shifter,dice in rearview mirror,sitting on chrome wires,og style engine baby blue block chrome parts.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

49 merc


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

more pics of my 49 chop top merc


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:sick work homie


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

My 64 impala project I painted it pearl purple body candy pink roof with tons of metal flake.og style interior painted pink and purple with 4 hydro pumps wired and a amp wired and subs wired in the trunk chrome and gold undercarriage parts and engine parts with a candy pink block. Wired distributor to plugs and fuel lines, shes about half way there ill pist more pics as the build continues


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

I got a china hut for my model cars to stay in. fuck the good china protect the model cars. I saw it and knew it would be a good place to store my plastic rollerz. Has a lock and interior lights for display showings at night. The wife was like omg you and ur damn models.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone on here for the comments and there will be more to come I have 5 more kits on top of the others I wirk on them randomly at times so ill keep posting pics and projects updates as they come. So far new projects are 64 impala vert,63 impala vert, the 49 mercury chop top I posted above,another 49 merc hardtop,and a 58 impala,i also have a el camino radical in the works,a 39 chevy sedan delivery,a glasshouse super radical (got xacto happy on that kit)a 70 monte so ill post more soon.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

The 58 impala was painted bought 2nd hand,but never built. The paint job was horrible so I took it to give it a 2nd chance at life from the junk heap to a show stopper. so far I chopped the trunk and cut the front of the hood off to mold it to the body ill be doing a double split hood and trunk. This kit came with opening doors but hinges are broke. I cut a massive moonroof in it. So far and made fender skirts for the rear from tge plastic I got from the moon roof. So far so good


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

U know that 66 buick riviera model lowrider edition that came with the lowrider bicycle model. I put it together here it is. The bike I painted the frame soaked in in easy off oven cleaner to remove the chrome then shot it with primer then a charcoal base and candy purple. Flaked out and pink handle grips pink wrinkle seat white pipeing with purple biscuts seat was painted gold wheels etc....it was a cool model to build


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

The car club plaque by the bike I made from cardboard. I drew it out and then cut it with the xacto then brush painted it. It came out ok. My next one will be better hopefully. Also on the tires of the lowrider bike model I used flat white for the whitewalls and a bottle brush paint called flat rubber for the tires. It worked pretty good


----------



## jaymerck2 (Aug 28, 2012)

badass cars homie! !


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

GREAT WORK HOMIE KEEP PICS COMING AND WELCOME!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowrider-gee said:


> I got a china hut for my model cars to stay in. fuck the good china protect the model cars. I saw it and knew it would be a good place to store my plastic rollerz. Has a lock and interior lights for display showings at night. The wife was like omg you and ur damn models.


ha ha ha ha ha ha.... Yea that's when its in your blood and under everybody else's skin...Great stuff.,. Your gonna be one of those dedicated great one's.. kutgw!

Hey bro I hate to see you struggling with that 58.. there are many people on hear who could help you out with a pair of skirts... just let us know and we will hook you up.. (most people use there cruzzer skirts, so we all got some stock one's laying around someplace for 58;s)


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

You got some nice work go'n on homie, keep it up :h5:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lowrider-gee said:


> I got a china hut for my model cars to stay in. fuck the good china protect the model cars. I saw it and knew it would be a good place to store my plastic rollerz. Has a lock and interior lights for display showings at night. *The wife was like omg you and ur damn models.*


*

*Who's wife hasn't said this!!lol
Great job on the bike homie, looks sick!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> [/B][/SIZE]Who's wife hasn't said this!!lol
> Great job on the bike homie, looks sick!!


:roflmao:i "HAD" a china cabinet used in the same fashion....til i got the boot except the top shelf....now housed by 7 franklin mints.....LOL..."you and your damn toys need to find a new home" says my better half.......so im on craigslist almost daily for a new "plastic housing unit"! nice builds GEE....on the green vert bomb...did you use that krylon glitter blast?


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> :roflmao:i "HAD" a china cabinet used in the same fashion....til i got the boot except the top shelf....now housed by 7 franklin mints.....LOL..."you and your damn toys need to find a new home" says my better half.......so im on craigslist almost daily for a new "plastic housing unit"! nice builds GEE....on the green vert bomb...did you use that krylon glitter blast?






The metal flake I used was not the krylon glitter blast. I have tried that but found a better solution.either real car paint from a automotive paint supplier like 3m. They can take auto paints and mix them for you and put them into spray cans for you or shooting them threw an airbrush. For the bomb I used micro flake and medium flake shot in candy and in clear.then lots of gentle wet sanding between coats then a final sanding with lemon paper then wax and buffing. I shot it threw a airbrush.sometimes ill use a lil paint gun gravity feed type used to do touch ups on real automotive applications. The finish is smooth and glass like but feels like hard plastic.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

64 impala hardtop update.......got some more work done to it. Should be done soon. So far so good. As for what ive done heres the updates......i started on the engine more wireing Ignition coil,starter,distributor,etc I use cat 5 cable I just open it up and tear the coating to expose the inside wires,i also did the front cilinders and fuel lines on the engine.moving to the detailed part I painted all the casted bolts everywhere,im doing brake lines,transmission shift connections etc....then in the trunk I did more to the 4 hydro pumps. Painted pink adex dumps and wired them,i have noids going motors are chrome and wired dumps have hardlines,oil tanks are chrome with gold pressure plates and gold mounting screws,i also blackwashed the grill added some gold trim work etc....almost done


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

64 impala hardtop update...


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

64 impala grill and bumper


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

finally finished the 59 impala did candy green with patterns charcoal gray patterns base white base main color then shot the candy I did silver ghost patterns detailed the inside og style in black and white flocked out painted the dash to match the hood patterns made cilinders all around chrome and gold details in the engine bay to the chasiss area locked her up all around .on to the next one


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

49 mercury hardtop finally finished. To start I did shaved door handles and key locks .the kit came with a opening trunk so that was a plus I also I streamlined the roof shaved drip rails and the window chrome trim also front and rear window posts were shaved as well as the vent windows and the side pillars. I added a aftermarket sunvisor and rear skirts shaved tail lights. Then sprayed her in primer then black base coat then black pearl paint. I did plub crazy patterns to the roof and marbelized the hood,trunk and roof as well as the rockers all around. Then a micro mini rainbow metal flake to the black pearl areas. Added a reaper mural cause it seemed to call out to this build. Then candy chasis with chrome on the a arms and rear axle only. Stocked out the engine with a candy block and chrome and gold parts. Gold mercury emblem and hood ornament grace the nose of the ride. Sat her on 4x gold centers. Interior was pink biscut tuck with hot pink and gold welt.purple buttins. And a gold chain dteering wheel


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

More of the 49 merc lead sled hard top


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice work homie...
A suggestion though, use a white backdrop for your photos. Or a photo booth with light would definitely show off your work and the details u put into it.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

67 gto this build was something different. I decided to chop the top shave the door handles gave it a healthy dose of candy with ghost patterns. Shes almost done I still have to glue the grill and put the hood on. Then rocker panel trim then it will be done. Inside the interior I did white biscut tuck with red and purple rinkles pink trim a gold chain steering wheel and a piston head shifter. This was a fun build. The few ppl who seen it so far said wtf a gto. Lol I just wanted to do something I never done.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

I picked up an amt ertl 1940 ford. I got it with plans to build a hot rod but I got candy and flake happy and it looks to much like a lowrider now. I chopped the top down and slapped some mud on it then got er ready to spray. I used mother of pearl paint for the top half flaked it out. Then shot a chameleon purple to teal over the bottom half. Then used a teal to copper metal flake over the bottom half. I was wondering anybody have any suggestions on wheels I should use for this one.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Heres what the body looks like together


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lowrider-gee said:


> Heres what the body looks like together


Nice.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great looking builds dude!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

My first attempt at building a turntable. I used a spray paint cap drilled a hole into the top in the middle. Then I cut sprues into a square for the base then glued two more inside the square to reinforce for the shaft. Then I used plastic to seal the top of the square. I glued a long sprue to the center of the square then another to a gear for a motor then placed it on the shaft of the motor. Wired it up. Then I built the frame rail support bars glued them to the corners of the square. Then glued ends sanded perfectly flat. I then did the painting and interior work on it. Then placed a car on it. Wired it up and it works nicely. A used half dead battery does the job. It turns slow and steady. My next one should be better now that ive tried it.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

the 1940 ford almost done just gotta make some windows then install the interior tub inside then the last of the chrome. Then this one will be done


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

I also made some ghetto made wire wheels from two different kits. The wire wheel part "spokes" came from the lindberg 61 chevy impala kit. I washed the rim with black so the spokes could be seen better. Then I glued knockoffs on. Then I grabbed my 40 ford kit. The rear wheel looked like a deep dish or fully reversed wheel. So I tried matching them up and no mods needed they fit exact and perfect. So I painted them chrome. I should had used bmf. Ill get some for next time. And then glued them and it made those wheels look like lowrider wheels. Im not the inventor of this. Nor am I taking credit for this I used making your own 13s on a budget as a reference, but I did use the 40 ford wheel sleeves which I found to work. So I thought id post this up to share what worked for me.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

heres how I did them no mods needed. The rear 40 ford wheel sleeves fit perfect to the 61 impalas wire wheels. Notice the pic of the directions of the 40 ford. The back side of the wheel. Thats what works perfect just mount it in reverse to the front of the wire wheel. And it gives you that realistic deep dish look with a lip


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowrider-gee said:


> My first attempt at building a turntable. I used a spray paint cap drilled a hole into the top in the middle. Then I cut sprues into a square for the base then glued two more inside the square to reinforce for the shaft. Then I used plastic to seal the top of the square. I glued a long sprue to the center of the square then another to a gear for a motor then placed it on the shaft of the motor. Wired it up. Then I built the frame rail support bars glued them to the corners of the square. Then glued ends sanded perfectly flat. I then did the painting and interior work on it. Then placed a car on it. Wired it up and it works nicely. A used half dead battery does the job. It turns slow and steady. My next one should be better now that ive tried it.


nice!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

thats a good idea for the turn table!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> thats a good idea for the turn table!




Yeah it works pretty good. Now that ive built one hopefully I can improve on the next ones. Any ideas on improvements are welcome and appreciated. I think I should have shortened the cap I used to make it a little more realistic.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Ive been making some trophies too. To go along with my turn table. Im actually working on a whole show set up. Then eventually a different setup for each car then display them like a mini car show


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

I updated my 59 impala added a rear antena with a orange 76 ball topper. Did a lil trim work and detail


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

heres what I have going on right now a el camino radical, a 39 chevy, a radical glasshouse,


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

The 39 chevy is getting there, the monte still more bodywork and cutting, the glasshouse will be getting hinged soon. The el camino will be cut up way more. Ill post progress pics as they come


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice lookin projects homie


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Nice lookin projects homie


 Thanks bro


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

I picked up a amt ertl 1962 impala ss. Ive been looking for this particular kit the drop top. Finally found it. Happy as hell I get it home and like a kid on christmas I open it up. I looked at the kit and noticed vital pieces missing. So I went through it with a fine tooth comb and wow. Wtf amt ertl. Ive got kits before in the past that was missing a part or two. But damn this was rediculous. I am missing the hood,the windshield,wheels and tires,the entire front suspension a arms springs etc,the rear parts of the front bucket seats,the steering wheel and steering coloum,the rear convertable boot,the tail lights and the body trunk piece where you glue the tail lights into . Any suggestions on how to attack this project anyone? I have everything from my junkyard model box except hood,trunk piece tail lights,windshield, so what should I do. I might have to buy another kit 62 impala different brand to try to save this kit.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

heres pics of the kit. I circled the missing parts with a green colored pencil. Any ideas on this build or any suggestions. I have suspension stuff. I can do a custom interior, wheels no prob. But the windshield and hood and rear trunk piece and tail lights are a concern.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

con't;


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn man you missing all kinds of shit. Don't think that the model Co is going to replace all that stuff. Your missing to much for the Co to own up to it. Just ask here and we can try to fill in the missing peaces.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

You could always hunt one down on ebay... Just last week I got two for 12$ shipped


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

damn G thats some EFT up shit in the box homie I got,got like that with the 65 tail lights before my remedy for that was some flat brake lights from an old build that was extras, I found a metal tube just about the same size as the tail lights,heat it up and pressed down let cool and pop out,makes a nice round flat lense givin it an old school look just an ideal for lights ...













i


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Damn man you missing all kinds of shit. Don't think that the model Co is going to replace all that stuff. Your missing to much for the Co to own up to it. Just ask here and we can try to fill in the missing peaces.


 


Hell yeah. Right on bro. Will do. Good lookin out


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Compton1964 said:


> You could always hunt one down on ebay... Just last week I got two for 12$ shipped




Good lookin out homie. Yeah ill have to check that out


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> damn G thats some EFT up shit in the box homie I got,got like that with the 65 tail lights before my remedy for that was some flat brake lights from an old build that was extras, I found a metal tube just about the same size as the tail lights,heat it up and pressed down let cool and pop out,makes a nice round flat lense givin it an old school look just an ideal for lights ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


































Good lookin out on the tail lights idea. Thats whats up bro


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

I was thinking of trying to find someone who has a 62 that maybe they messed up or whatever and I could swoop it up and use it for the donor body parts and windshield too


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowrider-gee said:


> I was thinking of trying to find someone who has a 62 that maybe they messed up or whatever and I could swoop it up and use it for the donor body parts and windshield too


I know the pain homie its a hassle I think your worst problem will be the hood I bought a 62 electra 225 no dash I built one from an extra bumper,sprayed wrong clear on windows :facepalm: they look fogged up,try the classified or just hit up a few peeps, good luck homie .......


----------



## godsmacked (Dec 26, 2011)

Lowrider-gee said:


> I was thinking of trying to find someone who has a 62 that maybe they messed up or whatever and I could swoop it up and use it for the donor body parts and windshield too


I'm your man I have a couple of them. I dont know if I could put a whole kit together as everything is in one box but I am sure I have the parts you need pm me with your address and I can send them to you


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> I know the pain homie its a hassle I think your worst problem will be the hood I bought a 62 electra 225 no dash I built one from an extra bumper,sprayed wrong clear on windows :facepalm: they look fogged up,try the classified or just hit up a few peeps, good luck homie .......




Will do bro. Thanks


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

godsmacked said:


> I'm your man I have a couple of them. I dont know if I could put a whole kit together as everything is in one box but I am sure I have the parts you need pm me with your address and I can send them to you



Hell yeah, right on bro good lookin out. Pm sent. I owe ya one


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Weekly come up. Picked up a few things


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

hot wheels lowrider magazine 3 pack and a 59 impala amigo pack


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Hot wheels posing for the camera


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Hot wheels con't:


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

hot wheels concrete cruisers gift pack of lowrider hot wheels


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

amt ertl chevrolet classics 3 complete kits. 57'bel air, 58'impala, 64'impala


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Back to my build thread.....got a few different builds going on. heres an update.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

im working on an amt ertl 63/64 impala chassis I chopped up for hydros installed two motors etc.....during the test run it works well as far as lifting up and locking up. The rear goes up but falls from weight. Not a big deal.but it wont hop. As far as the front goes it hops once nicely. And locks up but I need to add weight cause it wont go back down. Also I inly get one good hop out of it with the first lic of the switch. Then it wont hop any more. Heres a few pics


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Too much slack in the string up front. Take the slack out, tap the swtich instead of pressing it and it'll hop. Thats the reason your rear is hopping, the weight plus the lack of slack in the string.. Good luck!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

You can use the oppoiste to lock up the rear. EIthe rthe knot method or use alot of slack and push the gear far up on the motor, it'll lock up for ya!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

hopper con't: so far this is it. I still have to choose a body either 63/64 impala and paint etc.....then do a interior for it.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> You can use the oppoiste to lock up the rear. EIthe rthe knot method or use alot of slack and push the gear far up on the motor, it'll lock up for ya!


good lookin out bro. I'll try that. This is my first hopper I've built in about 15 yrs. I use to have them crackin. But its kinda like Im starting over again.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowrider-gee said:


> good lookin out bro. I'll try that. This is my first hopper I've built in about 15 yrs. I use to have them crackin. But its kinda like Im starting over again.


Just lil dumb stuff you gotta remmber, hoppin is cheescake, you'll get that mug down pact... Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

I did a little more work to my hopper. I decided to go with the 64 impala body amt/ertl and I sprayed it with candy. Then did a basic og style interior panda colors. So black and white would match anything. Still have some trim work to do etc....heres some pics so far


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

A lil more work to my 64 impala hopper project. I got my plastic plating machine today. So I decided to check it out. Did some 24k gold trim work to some chrome parts heres some pics. And I waxed the body of the hopper too. Came out smooth and glass like


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Might have sold this one. Ill see what happens tomarrow.its my 1940 ford amt/ertl build.I use to sell some builds from time to time. But at the same time I hated to see them go too...but more kits would come threw and new builds go on so yeah. This will be my first sale since I started up building again. 17 yrs ago was my last time I sold a build. I quit building 15 yrs ago and started back up building this past summer


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks good homie keep it hoppin looking foward to a video


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

puttin in some work on my 57 bel air project heres some pics


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool shit bro.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

decided to post all model car projects not just lowriders. And post all the future projects.heres whats going on so far. Heres finished builds. Ill start with the model car garage


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Heres the 72 monte carlo stock car,with hok kameleon paint


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

69 camaro z28 this build is 15 yrs old maybe a few more.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

70 chevelle ss 454 this build is about 15 yrs old or so. Has a big block 572 swap.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

86 monte carlo ss. Has a engine swap to a lt1 corvette engine


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

you gettin back to that 58 yet?! BTW...what was tha hobby shop called you said had the die crap cutty......i want to check it out....in aurora right?


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

72 nissan skyline gtr 2000gt.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

2002 nissan skyline gtr r34 v-spec2 nur.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> you gettin back to that 58 yet?! BTW...what was tha hobby shop called you said had the die crap cutty......i want to check it out....in aurora right?





Havent got back to the 58 impala. Its coming up on the work bench very soon


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

86 monte carlo ss has a 454 engine swap and murdered out. Has custom black anadoized corvette wheels


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

97 nissan skyline gtr r33 with custom pegasus wheels


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

70 chevelle ss 454 with custom paint


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Buick regal stock car


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

85 buick grand national. Turned into a buick regal t tops white interior with orange trim


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

2011 zr1 corvette murdered out


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

97 toyota supra fast n furious edition. Custom paint and nos tanks, tvs,subs,amps etc...


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Revell crusader build your own chopper kit. Custom painted frame


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Grandpa munsters dragula custom painted trim,paint,decal work and patterns


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Topless vert 61 impala custom paint. Trim and painted spokes leaning to tha side


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

All these are all finished builds


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

heres my future projects.most are painted ready for me to build over winter. Some still need more body work,paint etc.....heres what I have so far


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

heres what I got


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

future builds


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

future builds con't:


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Future builds con't:


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Theres an update on wgats up so far. Now back to my build thread


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Ill be posting progress pics on my builds as they come.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

whats up Gee :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lowrider-gee said:


> future builds


i see a vert s10..vert 720...red monte and a 78-80? monte on 3! g-house needing a flipfront end.....sell em to me or get going on em!! :thumbsup: im still tossing around the MCC idea...ill hit up ben and a few of my closer 303 connects to see whats up....it would be cool to start up a club again...but for us 303's and 1 ...719....we are all over!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Two tone the 57 chevy bel air. Its in the paint booth drying I peeled the tape back asap to shoot a few pics. More to come


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice projects u got goin


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> whats up Gee :thumbsup:


not much bro just been trying to get these builds done. I want to take them to a model show and display them. So I try to get in as much work as I can.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Nice projects u got goin


Thanks coast. Hopefully ill get more progress pics sooner than later


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice stuff homie.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Nice stuff homie.


thanks bro I appreciate that


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> i see a vert s10..vert 720...red monte and a 78-80? monte on 3! g-house needing a flipfront end.....sell em to me or get going on em!! :thumbsup: im still tossing around the MCC idea...ill hit up ben and a few of my closer 303 connects to see whats up....it would be cool to start up a club again...but for us 303's and 1 ...719....we
> 
> are all over!




Yeah lemme kno bro


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Stood up last night,couldnt sleep. So I got some work done. 57 chevy is ready for clear. Got my 64 impala purp n pink cars engine almost totally wired.just need a couple more wires on the alternator to relay and ignition. Other than that I got brake lines,fuel lines,spark plugs,battery cables,clear hoses for radiator etc......went all out on this one.did the cilinders and hoses on the hydros.so I should be on final assembly on this one. And I started bmf on the orange 64 hopper


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

I also finally finished the paint on the 70 impala brandy wine. So I put the body onto the chasis to check how its going to look. I also gold plated the bumpers that I engraved for it.so onto the interior.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lowrider-gee said:


> I also finally finished the paint on the 70 impala brandy wine. So I put the body onto the chasis to check how its going to look. I also gold plated the bumpers that I engraved for it.so onto the interior.


you try the engraving trinck from FB?! then gold foil!!! 70 bumpers look sick!!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

guard dog on duty


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> you try the engraving trinck from FB?! then gold foil!!! 70 bumpers look sick!!


Thanks bro. Ive been gettin down engraving some other stuff.ill bust out the rims when there done.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Heres the 77 chevy monte carlo so far.i just picked up this kit last night at the hobby store.its a snap tite but I needed this body to make a replica of my 1.1 monte. So far I chopped open the trunk sanded the vinyl top off to make it a hardtop. And I also cut the giant moonroof in and shaved the door handles.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> you try the engraving trinck from FB?! then gold foil!!! 70 bumpers look sick!!


Can i see rhe link for the fb trick


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Those bumpers are sick


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X2...somebody post the link:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Heres how I do them.first get your parts to be engraved. Gather a few tools. Dry erase markers,a hand engraving tool, some masking tape, and either a piece of cardboard or a cutting mat. I usually start with the chrome parts. Ill either tape them to the cardboard or cutting mat. Or leave them on the sprue and tape the sprue down. Then ill take the dry erase markers and draw the designs ontothe parts one at a time working my way from the outside edges inward. One design on the left side then the same design on the right side making sure they are the same size and semetrical to one another. Then ill take the hand engraver and trace the design that you drew in the bumper with the dry erase marker. Be carefull to get it right the first time. Then move to the same design on the other side. Then continue drawing your next designs with the dry erase marker. One on the left one on the right. Then engrave those. Then repeat the steps till the entire part is done the way you want it.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

after youve done your parts. You can move onto the next step which is plating. Theres a few different options to go with depending on your choice,availability,and budget. The most common one is bmf. The second choice is yellow,orange clear paints, the third choice is a chrome or silver or gold leafing kit, the 
fourth choice is a small plastic electro plater.
Thats what I use.i bought mine off ebay. It 
works well and goes along way. As for chrome 
there is also a paint called spaz stix. Its a chrome spray paint that comes out like chrome. I recommend the spaz stix paint on any parts that are bare plastic to be chromed. You can also run paint from a tooth pick onto the engraved notches you made to give it a two tone engraved inlay look. gold parts with chrome engraved inlays or chrome parts with gold engraved inlays. Thats how I do my parts. Maybe theres other ways or better ways but thats how I do my parts


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

theres two engravers that work. And are cheap. The brand is chicago electric and one is a hand held engraver the other is a micro engraver both work great for this project. harbor freight carrys them. And there pretty cheap too. Under $10


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

chrome spray paint


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

PLASTIC PLATING KIT.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks fir the info homie....may have to try it someday....sounds easy enuff..just time consuming


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

That's badass thanks for the tip homie


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> Thanks fir the info homie....may have to try it someday....sounds easy enuff..just time consuming


No problem coast


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

97xenissan said:


> Those bumpers are sick


Thanks


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

97xenissan said:


> That's badass thanks for the tip homie


your welcome bro


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Can someone make a how to videos pls


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Trikejustclownin said:


> Can someone make a how to videos pls


I'll see if my wack ass phone can do a video if so ill make one when I get a chance. My digital camera/camcorder is broken right now


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Been workin on the 77 monte carlo detailed the chassis a ill and did paint and body work. Here's what I have so far


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

77 monte con't ; I did my clear and wet sanded between 6 coats then buffed her out after a final wet sanding with some lemon paper and Ajax and water. Came out smooth feels like hard plastic and is mirror reflective . I didn't put any patterns on the trunk cause ill be doing a mural on the rear deck lid. Next will be interior. Black diamond tuck with red buttons swivel buckets in front and a wrap around love seat in the rear


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

77 monte halfway there


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Updated the 70 impala from chrome 13 inch supremes to some big wire wheels and I gold plated the wheels and front and rear bumpers


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey those wheels were sent out today. Sent them to hock to give to you.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hey those wheels were sent out today. Sent them to hock to give to you.


Coo, thanks bro payment was sent too. I appreciate the hook up, good lookin out bro


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah I saw the $ thanks.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Some hot wheels I found Laying around in my storage room


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

More projects


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Lowriders


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Found some stuff I didn't even knew I had I was like damn. Old school memories


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

The 77 monte is ready for interior and trim work then final assembly


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

77 monte


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

I was thinking of selling or trading a few of my builds......if interested send a pm for more info


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Found these in my storage


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Found these too


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

I found some other wheels ,fuzzy fur ,consoles,etc when I was looking for the Christmas ornaments etc.....I just started going threw everything and found a few goodies.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Changed the wheels and added some 24kt gold


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Riviera model


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

diggin through old builds is fun! halfass threw your wheels in the box he's sending me, so ill get em to you


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> diggin through old builds is fun! halfass threw your wheels in the box he's sending me, so ill get em to you


Right on bro, good lookin out hock


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

I ended up fixing the Rivi up it wasn't put together correctly chassis did not line up or fit flush so I carefully took it apart fixed it added a engine made better rear cilinders added some more reinforcement for a more sturdy stance added some chrome and gold and put her back together correctly. Everything fit excellent this time around. I had found out that the frame and floor pan chassis was warped very bad so I was able to fix it.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's some pics I had a problem getting them to upload earlier


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Updated the 61 impala changed the wheels and tires added some gold and changed the rear convertible boot


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That 61 is dope on a rope.

And I got that $ yesterday. Thanks homie.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> That 61 is dope on a rope.
> 
> And I got that $ yesterday. Thanks homie.


No prob bro. Your welcome...and thank you I appreciate the hook up.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lowrider-gee said:


> No prob bro. Your welcome...and thank you I appreciate the hook up.


got HAK's package in today bro....your wheels are in there in a bubble mailer


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Cool thanks guys I appreciate it


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Amt ertl 64 impala I chopped the roof and cut open the trunk did some shaving and molding on the chassis and painted the body here's what I have so far


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowrider-gee said:


> Amt ertl 64 impala I chopped the roof and cut open the trunk did some shaving and molding on the chassis and painted the body here's what I have so far


nice! im liking that color!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's what I have going on with the Monte Carlo so far . All I need is the front windshield installed,headliner,then do the interior and install it then the four pump setup in the trunk with the batteries and rack and then it should be almost done. I'd say I'm about half way on this one


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Got some work done about done with the 61 impala finished paint on the 5.0 ready to clear got the chassis and engine done attached some wheels on it . Finished the paint on another Rivi model body and have the 58 impala pearl pink ready for clear.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup: nice work in here homie!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> :thumbsup: nice work in here homie!!


X2 homie!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

is that the 58 you bought at the swap last time? you chase down that diecast yet?!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

LUGK representin!! Welcome to the family bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

X3


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> X3


X4 welcome to d fam bro


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks "LUGK" fam


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> is that the 58 you bought at the swap last time? you chase down that diecast yet?!


I went out there and the stores not there anymore so I'm going to see if I can find that friend that had the entire collection and see if I can buy one from him. Ill keep you updated. And that is the yellow 58 that was all messed up I'm restoring and rebuilding it


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome to the club! If theres anything you need, just hit me up!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

sinicle said:


> Welcome to the club! If theres anything you need, just hit me up!


Right on bro,will do and thanks


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Another one finished this one came out wet after I wet sanded super reflective


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good up in here!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Been workin on the amt/ertl 1964 Chevrolet Impala s.s.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

that 64s looking way sick!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

58 impala so far I chopped the roof and painted it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Builds r looking good man keep up the good work


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Loving that AMT 64


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

94 impala I've been workin on


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good up in here fam!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Was just gonna swing thru and say the same! Lookin good bro.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Been very sick last two months. I just got on building again last week. Here's what I've done I finished a couple projects and started up a new one


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

70 chevelle turned it into a lowrider I built the chassis engine slapped wire spokes on it did up the interior and got her painted more to come on this one


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

NICE!! looking good fam


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

G body Monte Carlo all donked up custom paint lambo doors are hinged custom suspension and modded drive shaft wheels roll this was a cool build to change it up


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's another g body monte I turned into a ls and a hopper ready for Rollin it's got a big ass motor in the trunk custom rear suspension chains upper and lower trailing arms drop mounts etc she gets up too but gets stuck cause the high lock out. Interior stock painted white n purple front has a u bar


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

57 bel air all flaked out pearls two tone purple interior white croc skin inserts done up lots of gold she came out clean


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i like the paint job on this one :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds lookin clean homie


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> i like the paint job on this one :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


X2!!! Sick oldschool!!!!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

A few things ive been working on


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

A monte


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowrider-gee said:


> A few things ive been working on


bad ass mini truck!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

you know im diggin that mini truck!! where you been foolio?! you hit a swap meet lately? i havent hit one since like march?!


----------



## WhiteDiamondRegal (Dec 14, 2009)

so much flake its like a blizzard in this thread. love the supra being done in white instead of the orange it was in the movie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

what it do Gee


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> what it do Gee


:shocked:


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> you know im diggin that mini truck!! where you been foolio?! you hit a swap meet lately? i havent hit one since like march?!


I havent been to the shriners swap meet in awhile either .ive been working on a 1.1 lately. A 39 chevy sedan delivery. Im trying to get some more models done too. What u got going on bro


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bad ass mini truck!


Thanks bro its coming along


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> what it do Gee


Not much bro.i finally built a hopper. I got a dancer too
And a radical with some different stuff coming up soon.


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

WhiteDiamondRegal said:


> so much flake its like a blizzard in this thread. love the supra being done in white instead of the orange it was in the movie


Thanks bro. I thought it would be a cool different way to build it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lowrider-gee said:


> I havent been to the shriners swap meet in awhile either .ive been working on a 1.1 lately. A 39 chevy sedan delivery. Im trying to get some more models done too. What u got going on bro


same...i been grinding on my 1:1 and selling off some model stuff so can build on the 1:1


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

I had two amt 64's laying around both had problems the good 64 had a bad fender from being stepped on and the hood was warped.the bad 64 body had a good fender so i cut and swapped fenders then i chopped the roof and trunk out. Added another 64 impala roof and i luckly saved roofs from verts ive cut in the past so i used a half of a third roof. Did all the bodywork then painted it up.heres what i have so far.keep in mind both 64's could have been trash bound.but i couldnt do it.so i made one work out of both.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

wuz good fam projects are lookin good bro


----------

